# 240L Planted vs Discus



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Problem after problem this planted tank with Discos are giving a big Fight :boxing: to control the algae and keep the both healthy!
But without pain and suffering we don't give him the respect that deserves!

On October 2006, I started a new layout and at beginning I was thinking in keep there small fishes as usual. 
After visit a friend's house here he keeps some discos, I thought why I don't try it, keeping discos in planted tank?

So, I started to look around on neighbourhood about Discos and I've found some descending wild Brown discos, amazing!!!

Here it's the layout, day after setup!


Brown Discos - Symphysodon aequifasciata axelrodi 


Some macro pictures of Symphysodon aequifasciata axelrodi









2006-10-12
The nightmare begins... BGA algae!!!


2006-10-29
BGA is spreading into substrate and vesicularia dubyana. 


2006-11-03
After start the treatment with Dimicine... some days after I start to use Eritromicine, but it appears that do not solve the problem! It's more clean, but the algae still there and it persists on growing! 
On all watter changes I've used an air tube to clean the bottom and remove the algae as I can.


2006-11-18
To decrease the algae growing, I planted some plant's trimmings and removed manually some algae. I started to use H2O2 near of algae and the results are stunning, the algae are finally disappearing&#8230; 


2006-12-04
The BGA was gone! :-D But appears another problem... more algae  
I start dosing some K (potassium) on daily fertilization.


2006-12-13
3...2...1... :boxing: Here I go again... H2O2 near of algae appears to be the best choice to kill it all again! After reading some articles of algae, I've found some new fishes that love to eat all kind of algae, Ameca splendens!!! I inserted a few on this tank and in a few days the results are unbelievable!!

















































2006-12-23 (10 days after)  


2006-12-28 
The plants are now growing as I expected... finally!!!


2 days ago...
The Blyxa needs a trimming and I need urgently to remove some Ameca Splendens before them eat some plants and leave my eleocharis in peace!
Now that they don't have algae to eat, they are start boring the discos, eating small plants and remove some eleocharis from the bottom!
The problem now is how I'll catch them!? They're fast and smart, but I'll remove them...


For now it's all, I hope you enjoy it!

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Interesting. Why do think you had such a problem with the tank initially?

Nick


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello there Filipe,how about the quantily of K did u dosed to ur tank daily to kills these damned algea ? I have an algea problem too,so i want to learn something to killl them.Could u teach me ?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Nick said:


> Interesting. Why do think you had such a problem with the tank initially?
> 
> Nick


Provably these problems appeared because I'm newbie in discos and I give more food than they need. Without a good clean team, that eat the exceeding food of discos and clean the algae too, you can have your worse nightmare!
These discos arrived very small and they were kept in other circumstances, on first week they had a few alimentation and adaptation problems, perhaps the exceeding food start it.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

zQ. said:


> Hello there Filipe,how about the quantily of K did u dosed to ur tank daily to kills these damned algea ? I have an algea problem too,so i want to learn something to killl them.Could u teach me ?


Hi,

Do you've some algae eaters on the aquarium? 
SAES and Amecas Splendens can solve your problem, with fertilization you can't solve it, potassium helps the plants assimilate the nutrients it doesn't kill the algae.
Don't forget that if the plants grow well, they'll reduce the nutrients on the water and the algae can't grow.
Be careful with NO3 and PO4, try to keep them a little down of recommended and put some carbon on the filter. It'll help you reduce some excess of iron on the water.
Try to dose some H2O2 with help of one syringe near of the algae, but before turn off the filter and let the H2O2 work in the algae during 5-10min. After this, do a parcial water change and remove manually the algae how much you can.
Turn on the filter and fill the water in aquarium.
DO NOT EXAGERATE ON H2O2, it'll kill all fishes! Moderate on the dose and repeat this procedure during a week...
When you see that the algae have less strength you can start the K fertilization.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank for your helps.
I've killed them by the water changes,what's left is their body,but when i use some Brighty K,its revived ,so wut can i do ?


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

You need excellent scavenger fish to eat the food the discus miss in the gravel. It is very hard to keep discus in a planted tank, especially small ones that need a lot of food. You may have to choose between the plants and the discus.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

anonapersona said:


> You need excellent scavenger fish to eat the food the discus miss in the gravel. It is very hard to keep discus in a planted tank, especially small ones that need a lot of food. You may have to choose between the plants and the discus.


Stop trying to scare them, the first planted tank that I have ever set up is a discus planted tank, its pretty easy. Look at my tank in introductions and greetings, its titled hello from wi. I have never really had to do anything special for the tank and the discus have been doing well for a few years now, it is 125 gal also


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

gibmaker said:


> Stop trying to scare them, the first planted tank that I have ever set up is a discus planted tank, its pretty easy. Look at my tank in introductions and greetings, its titled hello from wi. I have never really had to do anything special for the tank and the discus have been doing well for a few years now, it is 125 gal also


Well then, let's hear some good advice on how you did that. What sort of water do you have? TDS, hardness, does it contain phosphates or nitrates out of the tap? How often do you change water and how much?

People in Europe often have water issues that we do not have here in the US, like 30 ppm nitrates and 15 ppm phosphates, in addition to the high cost per gallon. Large frequent water changes may not work well there, or instead, water changes may serve to bring in nutrients instead of to reduce them.

How many fish do you stock in the 125g? What sort of substrate do you have? How do you handle waste removal? Do you gravel vac often or do you have a tight substrate that debris sits on top of so you can clean it out.

What sort of food do you feed? Live food that never hits the floor, or dry food that the fish have to find in the gravel? Do you feed beefheart and if so, how do you deal with the crud that gets stuck in the plants and decays, getting fuzzy with bacteria?

How do you fertilize the plants? Substrate ferts only, liquid only, fish waste only? EI method with 50% water changes weekly?

Really, I'm not picking a fight... I want to know. I've seen some great fishkeepers who were unhappy with planted discus tanks. I'm not sure if it was that they were planted tank keepers who added discus and then didn't like the less than great planted tank, or if they were discus keepers who were unhappy with the less than ideal health the discus displayed. It may be our water here, rather hard, adds to the fish stress due to high TDS, aggravated by fertilizers, but not all of those were local tanks, some were from out of state.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

anonapersona said:


> Well then, let's hear some good advice on how you did that. What sort of water do you have? TDS, hardness, does it contain phosphates or nitrates out of the tap? How often do you change water and how much?
> 
> People in Europe often have water issues that we do not have here in the US, like 30 ppm nitrates and 15 ppm phosphates, in addition to the high cost per gallon. Large frequent water changes may not work well there, or instead, water changes may serve to bring in nutrients instead of to reduce them.
> 
> ...


the water out of my tap is liquid rock, hard as ever. I have never tested my tap water for phosphates or nitrates. water changes are once a week, I usually do about 30 to 40 gal changes. how many fish? 10 cardinals, 10 rummynose, 3 rams, 12 corydoras, striped peacock eel, 1 bristle nose pleco, ghost shrimp, and 7 discus. substrate? large gravel nothing fancy. I rarely gravel vac unless I see actual build up that I know I can easily remove. Food? I feed frozen bloodworm's, flake, beef heart, brine shrimp, as for the beef heart crud, I think thats all in how much you feed them and what is in your tank for a cleanup crew, I have never seen this crud you speak of in my large tank only in my quarantine. Fertilizer? I only use broad spectrum ferts, on top of that I don't test the water either, I just add ferts by looking at my plants, I can tell when they need it and when they don't. I am going to start to make my own ferts and begin testing now that I am learning more about fertilizer. I know that some of these answers don't really help you but what can I say, thats how I did it!


----------



## mv1175 (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome tank. I love how the discus look swimming with the plants. I'm changing my 180 discus tank to a 180 planted discus tank.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Here it's an update of the tank.
Enjoy it!







Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

I see that you started with more discus then you have now and also u started with at least 30 cardinals, did they die? I was just wondering bc all these are expensive fish, you must have spent a fortune.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

These fishes are really expensive but I bought them very chipper. With the price of 1 I bought 8, but they weren’t all mine. Right now I've only 4 discos into the aquarium, 1 did die and the others 3 I gave them to a friend. Unfortunately they died after 1 month. 2 of these discos did grow fast and with the past of the days, they start to be a little aggressive with the others. So, seems that only 3 of 4 discos will survive. 1 of them is very thin and doesn't eat like the others…

Regarding the cardinals, only died 1! they are the same...

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi folks,

I know that you love pitures! So here it is some taken yesterday.














































Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful tank and I love the discus. I like how you trimmed your plants, very nicely shaped.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nicely done, what kind of blyxa is that? is it arbertii or japonica?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

This blyxa is the japonica. In this layout they grow small that the others, because I'm using 10.000k HQI lamps. But they did grow so fast and filled the bottom quickly!

Here it's more shots of the aquarium and some panoramic pics of the evolution.











I've trimmed the blyxas and inserted one rock. I think that it gives less volume on the middle and more evidence to "U" shape.



What do you think?

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice. How many Harlequin rasboras do you have?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey, I am glad you decided to keep up with it, I can sit in front of my planted Discus tank for hours and hours, I am very happy for you, way to stick with it.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

some good alge eaters are Amano shrimps, Neritina natalensis (kind of snail, eats ONLY alges) and Pomacea brdigesi/Ampullaria (an other kind of snail, but it can eat plants if it don't have any other food, it donät use to do it, but it CAN).

By the way, nice tank =)


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice tank.. I also like your domain name


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,


Squawkbert said:


> Very nice. How many Harlequin rasboras do you have?


Only one, I refuse to leave him... he's the last of a group of 12 that I had.
Right now I don't want more rasboras in this aquarium; I'll keep him until he dies.



gibmaker said:


> Hey, I am glad you decided to keep up with it, I can sit in front of my planted Discus tank for hours and hours, I am very happy for you, way to stick with it.


I never give up of a fight, the algae has gone and now I'll take a rest to admire them.



Leonard said:


> some good alge eaters are Amano shrimps, Neritina natalensis (kind of snail, eats ONLY alges) and Pomacea brdigesi/Ampullaria (an other kind of snail, but it can eat plants if it don't have any other food, it donät use to do it, but it CAN).
> 
> By the way, nice tank =)


Cardinas are always a good cleaning team, but careful if you keep discus. My discus eat them quickly.



tefsom85 said:


> Nice tank.. I also like your domain name


Sorry but I didn't understand.. domain name?! Can you explain me?

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

FAAO said:


> Sorry but I didn't understand.. domain name?! Can you explain me?


Filipe, 
your domain name is FAOO-kicks-a$$.net or something like that.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I've some new pictures for you!
Once again with some algae problems, nothing that I need to worry about... This aquarium will be a great experience to know how to fight it! 
I'll use it to test all the fertilization method and learn a little more...

Evolution:









*HIRES Picture*










The discos, I think that have a couple here, I hope so!!!





































Some macros:











And it's all for now!

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

How beautiful... I love the lush Blyxa and the sense of depth you've created. You've got the magic touch!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

i agree, you have created a great amount of depth. The discus are beautiful.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

This tank is really nice!  So the discus's are!

What substrate do you use in your bottom?


----------



## Catherine (Feb 22, 2006)

OOO.. I really like the small tank to the left of the discus tank, that we see in response #25. Would you please give us a close up picture of it, and tell me what plant you used to create the "tree"? It is an incredible landscape!


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

FAAO said:


>


Good job on this tank, but good god I love the unique tree.

Do me a favor and link to the journal you have up of that tank. I don't want to tank a away from this tank, as it is a work in itself.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Felipe--

**Sigh**

I hate to suggest improvements to a relative "master" of this hobby, but.......

You have two blyxa japonica in the "center" of the tank; the one I'm referring to I'll call "left-center."
I think that you need to move that one closer towards the front by three inches or so, and if possible, add a third small blyxa japonica to the left of the "left-center" one that I am suggesting to be moved closer. I think that if you created a slight "street" effect with the blyxa, it would add to the depth of the tank. The two groupings of it currently make it look a bit "two dimensional," and I think a slight slant is needed. It looks a bit flat; I suggest adding a slight angle that will lead the eyes to the island on the right.

Just a subjective suggestion......obviously, this tank is a masterpiece, and we all really enjoy your work!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the opinion Donald, but I don't want to touch on the blyxas right now.

I made a few adjustments on the layout to appears more natural and added 1 more Discu :heh:

Here it's:





The wild discu is adapting to the new home, seems a little dark but in 24h he'll change 



My couple of brown's discus... look at the colours  Amazing! They're defending their own territory.



And one day after this revolution... look to the left side of the aquarium! 









It's all for now! I'll keep you informed about the tank 

Take care

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh yay!!!! I always love seeing the "triumph" of peoples' discus spawning in planted tanks.  Sort of goes to show that planted discus tanks can be done and then some! Beautiful! I love your new wild, too.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi!

Do you remember this tank? Yes it's alive... and healthy :boxing: 
I'm waiting for the development of the plants on the left side. I think that they'll compose the layout and give the contrast that I need.

Here it's some pictures of the tank, click on the picture to enlarge 









Regards,

Filipe


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I love the touch with the branches of moss and tiger lotus! cant stop looking at it. i really really like the midground also. great job. Its also a good idea to take pictures when the discus are on the sides as so that it doesnt distract viewer away from the beauty of the tank.

Btw. the smaller tank on the left. Can we have a look at that too? :heh:


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Its looking really beautiful!!!

Can you tell a little about your fertiliser routine?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful. The addition of that lotus really adds another notch of beauty to this tank.

Nicely done!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Awsome!  looks real healty too!!!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

@FAAO: what kind of moss you tied on wood? I love it!
How about the water chage & food for your discus?
Thank!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks to all for the commentaries 



stepheus said:


> Btw. the smaller tank on the left. Can we have a look at that too? :heh:


To see that tank, you need to wait a little more! It isn't a secret, there're only a few plots and some plants from the older layout. I'll make a new layout on that tank during next week  My old layout *Syrah 60L*



shewey said:


> Its looking really beautiful!!!
> 
> Can you tell a little about your fertiliser routine?
> 
> ...


Regarding fertilisation, it's always a head hack... the biggest problem is to keep NO3 down 25ppm.
Since NO3 is above than 25ppm, appears some algae, even if I change the water 3 times a week 20%.
So, I use ELOS products and I fertilise as the plant needs... K40 every day and Fase2 (micro and macro) every day or each 2 days; it depends of water changes. Iron, I don't need to fertilise, each time that I use some Iron I've a big problem to solve. My water is rich on Iron and if I fertilise with it, the algae appear with strength!!



Jessie said:


> Absolutely beautiful. The addition of that lotus really adds another notch of beauty to this tank.
> 
> Nicely done!


Wait for the development  If you really like Lotus, you'll appreciate the others plants that I chose to fill the left side,



Blue_Dolphinvn said:


> @FAAO: what kind of moss you tied on wood? I love it!
> How about the water chage & food for your discus?
> Thank!


This moss is the same that I've used on Syrah, my 60L tank (Vesicularia dubyana). 
I change every 2 or 3 days, 20% of water directly from Water Company. 
About feeding, Flakes, granulate and frizz food (homemade)

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes I want to see the little tank on the left too up close both of your tanks are amazing.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I did take some time yesterday to shot some pictures of the tank and Discus. 
I hope that you enjoy it 















Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I *LOVE* this tank, goodness gracious. The color, the beauty of the fish, everything.


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

A tank really gracious !!! I'ts a wonderfull work ! Not easy with discus... 
What is your camera?
Congratulations !


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Lovely tank, the fish are beautiful as well.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

I particullary love the color mix betwen Moss and Nympheae, it's a great combinaison !

A beautiful tank, like all yours realisations :wink:


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski (Apr 23, 2004)

Simply amazing tank!!!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

The lotus and the hairgrass are a great combination. Nice work!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi folks,

Do you remember me? 
It passed a long time without updating this thread and this aquarium is very diferent than last picture that I had show. I hope that you will not be disapointed!


Click on the picture to enlarge


Click on the picture to enlarge

Here it is, C&C are welcome

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira
Ps. More information, please visit my blog, just click on my signature!
I know that is in Portuguese, but pictures don't need translation


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

..........................

WOW.

WOW........

That is just stunning. The combination of the huge lotus leaves and discus is completely specatular!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Did you lower the lighting intensity?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for C&C!

Regarding the light is the same. The unique difference is the camera, I change my Sony DSC-V3 for a Canon 400D and I'm testing it. The lenses aperture isn't so high than Sony, but with time I'll compensate it with the exposure; or purchase a 2.5 compact macro for shot the aquariums.


Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

beauty! what a long road you've taken with this tank. very nice transformations!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow, brown discus! im planning on getting myself some soon.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Let bring this topic up to date!

Here it is some new pictures. I hope that you enjoy it  






Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Simply..... B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L>!!! 

I really love the color this tank is producing.. simply smashing!

And great use of the tiger lotus there(correct me if im wrong)

Drew


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful tank, man...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

That is just fantastic. I am such a big fan of this tank!

The reds of your lotus are just beautiful!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW!!! I can't beleive how well suited the Discus seem to be for this scape!! To my eye there couldn't be a better complimentary fish than discus here they seem to fit right in. I bet they also love having the open space and easy access to the many the shaded areas under the lotus leaves. All that being said the scape itself is Awesome too, your tanks never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually belive the red Lotus you have, have too strong red colour for your tank. They make the tank look small.
If you would remove the lotuses some time, you also would need to prune your moss on the right side of the tank, and maybe put some Crypts in there too.
It would be nice with a Glosso-carpet =)


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Absolutely exquisite!!!


----------



## bayurero (Sep 27, 2006)

That's a really gorgeous tank! Looks really good as it is. rayer:


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Leonard said:


> I actually belive the red Lotus you have, have too strong red colour for your tank. They make the tank look small.
> If you would remove the lotuses some time, you also would need to prune your moss on the right side of the tank, and maybe put some Crypts in there too.
> It would be nice with a Glosso-carpet =)


now that you mention that I do notice that the lotuses are almost overpowering, but I think this could be delt with without removing them. They just need to be balanced out so they aren't so strong. I think brightening up the forground with a carpet plant of some kind would do this nicely. granted that might make maintenance a little tough with the discus, but I've seen many do it. its just a thought.  still lovin this scape


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i love what you do with the planted tanks but to be honest i kinda like the original composition with bunch plants and a carpet a lil better I agree the lotus does seen too strong IMO


----------



## Laure (Apr 1, 2009)

Why can't I see any pictures?


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

I think that I'm having some problems with my webhosting, because I can't see them also!
Please try it later.


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 22, 2009)

What is the plant growing all over the driftwood branches?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Your tank is Awesome!


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## Laure (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Filipe

I can see the pictures now. This is an awesome tank. Congratulations!


----------



## patodietz (May 18, 2009)

Hi Filipe:
Congrats, amazing discus tank.
Only one question
The PVC tube on the left side is a overflow for a wet/dry?
I'm planning a planted discus tank with a trickle, but CO2 will go...
What do you think about this topic?
Thanks
patodietz
Chile
Southamerica


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

wow! this is amazing. maybe you hear some criticisms of such big fish and such bright colors, but i think that it all works very well.


----------



## patodietz (May 18, 2009)

Your not understanding me.
I'm trying to know if this amazing tank uses tricle filter or only canister filters
Thanks
Sorry about my english


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the comments and compliments 

The PVC tube that you see on the left side is the inflow of my canister filter (Rena XP2). I don't use sump neither wet dry filter.
If you want to have a planted tank don't forget to use CO2, otherwise will be quite difficult to equilibrate the water's parameters.


----------



## patodietz (May 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot Filipe


----------



## Laure (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi

Any new picture updates? I love this tank!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Laure,

No, I don't have it because this tank no longer exists.
I did a minor upgrade to this tank and I change it for one with 350lt (130x50x60).
you can find it here: 350L Plantado vs Discus (Journal) and on my blog faao.blogspot.com 350L

Thanks for the comments!


----------

